# New Front Bumper



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Well..This is the 3rd time my GTO is in the shop for the alignment problem where the front bumper meets up with the fenders. First 2 times, the front end was removed and new clips, and alignment clips were installed and backed up with cement. For no known reason they keep breaking causing the bumper to stand proud from the fender.

I think the heat has something to do with this. IMO... these clips are plastic, and when the car sits in the sun the plastic softens, and then the bumper flexes out of alignment breaking the clips. When it cools down the plastic wants to shrink back, but not the whole way. Meanwhile the clip breaks and it disappears while driving. This is the only theory I can come up with. This happens with no bumping or anything. I have been watching for this. I pulled the car out of my garage in the hot sun a few weeks after it was fixed for the 2nd time and the joint was near perfect. 3 Hours later I went to get in the car and I noticed the bumper standing proud on the drivers side. The passenger side was still ok. That night I parked it in the garage and the next morning the bumper "shrunk" nearly back to normal.

Took the car in and told service I want it right. I checked 6 different GTO's in a lot in MD on the way home from the shore and ALL are perfect joints. When you press on the bumper joint both the bumper and the fender are attached to each other and the both flex as one piece. On mine, when you press on the bumper it is independent of the fender. So, I asked the manager to some how marry the bumper to the fender to stop this insanity, or get me a new bumper.

Here's the kicker.... I was informed that they could either repair it again or get a new bumper. And, being the SAP bumper has been off so many times they want to put a replacement one on of that..... Thing is. They have to paint the new bumper and the SAP piece. GM now does not send out pre- painted SAP parts unless you purchased the entire package. So I either sacrifice a perfect match for this problem to re-manifest it self again. 

Needless to say I told them to replace the entire front end. I am praying the paint matches. I am told they cannot guarantee a perfect match but they will do what they can to make it perfect. This set up on this is pathetic. All the 06's I have looked at are perfect. I have seen many 05's with the same problem I have. I have also seen some with near perfect joints.

Anyone have repaint done and it looks like a perfect match even under night lights? 



*


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I think i'm having the same problem, but it doesn't seem to be as bad. I did have the holes for the license plate bracket filled and had the SAP bumper extension added at the same time. After they painted them both they looked incredible. I went to school for body and paint (don't use it) but am a perfectionist when it comes to repairs and refinishing. They did a very good job of matching the paint. I can't find any flaw what so ever in finish or color match.

Hope that helps some,

Chris


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to get a new bumper, but not for this reason. Ran over some re-tread on the Interstate . 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10079

How much is this running you if you don't mind me asking? And sorry about your problems...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My problem is the paint itself. I have a 92 Cutlas with 187,000miles and the front bumper paint looks as good as the rest of the car. My goat has 32'000 miles and the front bumper and hood ook horible. If you just LOOK at the paint wrong it will chip. Eventually I'm gonna get the bumper and hood repainted. The paint on my passenger door handle is also peeling.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

*bumper problems*

I have an 04 in quicksliver myself . It was hit by a drunk driver 3 months after i got it. Now i fixed it myself so i know personally what it takes to repair these cars. I had the same problem w/ the bumper you had, my remedy was an epoxy called ridgid red from crest (not the tooth paste )its a 2 part that has actually held up for almost two years now. I've tried the plastic welding and got nowhere. I'll swear by this stuff. Now as far as paint I wouldn't worry abit about it. I painted the bumper, fender, door and blended the 1/4 and the paint matches the other fender perfect. Oh and I recentlly repainted the L/H door thanks to the dealer and fixed the peeling door handle also.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Anyone have repaint done and it looks like a perfect match even under night lights?*


I had an unfortunate incident when I had my '04 that involved a runaway shopping cart digging gouges into the driver's door skin deep enough that the skin had to be replaced. Faulkner Pontiac's body shop got the paint matched beautifully. But it was Phantom Black Metallic, probably somewhat easier to match than other colors.

One thing they didn't do perfectly was get the door skin welded to the frame quite as flush as the factory fit - it protruded about 1.5 mm or so at the seam where the door met the quarter. Adjusting the door closure "tighter" to make the gap match required much more force than before to close the door, which also drove me nuts, so I had them lube everything as well as possible and just dealt with about 1 extra mm of non-flush gap.

Because the car was black, the gap wasn't obvious to the eye. No one ever pointed it out to me, but I knew it was there.

Traded this one in with 6144 miles on the clock on my Brazen Orange '06. I wanted the extra 50 HP.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*New Front Bumpers*



goatboy_2004GTO said:


> I have to get a new bumper, but not for this reason. Ran over some re-tread on the Interstate .
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10079
> 
> How much is this running you if you don't mind me asking? And sorry about your problems...


*
All work was done under warranty...

For all you guys that had, or are having problems with your dealer, I want to let you know, there are still GREAT dealers out there that will do whatever it takes to please you, and work with you....

As I wrote in this thread, I had to have my front bumper replaced, and it had to be painted because of GM only sending out full SAP packages pre painted, not piece by piece.

On my SAP bumper mod, the black louvers were beginning to discolor and turn a brownish color. I pointed this out to the body shop manager. He gave me the option of refinishing the black or replacing the SAP front along with the bumper to correct the alignment problem to the fenders. I told him to just refinish the black on the SAP, I couldn't see replacing the whole unit. Well, I got a phone call and was told that he ordered me a new SAP front as well as front bumper. He said it made better sense to do that than just paint the black on the SAP front. And besides they had it off a few times, and he wanted to make sure it was a perfect fit. I said ok... Thanks!.

I also asked him to check my driver side door handle, cause I like many on here have some chipping on the rim of the handle. He calls me back, tells me he ordered me a new door handle as well, I didn't even ask him to. I was using touch up paint to hide it. He told me there is a paint adhesion problem going on there and it will get worse. 

I picked my GTO up worried about a color match. The paint they did on it is better than factory. I asked him prior to painting, if they could give an extra coat on it cause the paint chips easy. I was informed they don't do multiple coats but the mil thickness of the paint they spray is thicker than factory and it will not chip like factory.

Needless to say, the SAP bumper was replaced when they really didn't have to, they ordered a door handle and will be installed when I am ready to let them do that. The craftsmanship is great, the paint is flawless and the alignment problem has been resolved once and for all. Only a tiny little gap is there and it is firmly attached and looks better than when I purchased the car new. The fastening system from factory is a poor design, but (as I was told) the mating parts snapped in place. Before there was no snapping just a firm hold that continued to break. I was assured this fix is a final cure. If for any reason I become unhappy with it bring it right back.

I read horror stories of some of the guys on this forum and there is no excuse for dealers to act like they do, but EVERY single time I take my GTO in to my dealer I get a red carpet treatment. 

If anyone in the PA area who is willing to sacrifice distance for a fantastic dealer experience, I encourage you to look Jones Pontiac GMC up in Lancaster. They give dealerships a GOOD name. There is always a follow up phone call for you to comment on and if for any reason you are dissatisfied with the service you are encouraged to bring the car back. 

There are still some good dealers out there. *


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

It would be worth driving from FL to PA to get my car fixed. Less time and gas spent.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> *
> 
> Anyone have repaint done and it looks like a perfect match even under night lights?
> 
> *


No problem with my proper bumper re-conversion....


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My front bumper starting pulling away right where the corner panel, headlight and bumper meet. The dealer covered it under warranty, but when I picked it up at the body shop, the guy said it looked like someone may have hit the bumper. When I asked why, he said there were some broken clips. There's not a scuff or scratch on the bumper at all..... I'm thinking this is a factory problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> My front bumper starting pulling away right where the corner panel, headlight and bumper meet. The dealer covered it under warranty, but when I picked it up at the body shop, the guy said it looked like someone may have hit the bumper. When I asked why, he said there were some broken clips. There's not a scuff or scratch on the bumper at all..... I'm thinking this is a factory problem.


*Groucho, my paint is perfect as well. Great job they did. My worries were all for nothing. 

This design is awful. The clips are fragile. Mine were breaking for no reason. As stated in my previous posts, I honestly think the heat plays a part in it. Or maybe it's just stress caused by body flexing going over bumps, etc...It's the only logical reasons I could think of. Unless there is a a gremlin running loose and pounding on the front end while not making any marks on it...... Mine was fixed 2 different times before the whole front was replaced. The joint now is perfect. Time will tell just how long perfect lasts, but I was assured this cure is final.

If they replaced the clips for you as they did me 2 times previous, you may end up with that joint separating again, and then you may want them to replace the front end.

I suggested they replace my front end because of the continuous failing, and the body shop manager agreed. Once the warranty runs out, this is YOUR problem. *


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

If it happens again, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

i just had my fr bumper cov replaced. allignment prob as well. this makes 3 times mine has been painted. matches better this time but thick as sh*t on the front end. match was terrible first 2 times. (Brazen)


----------

